# California - Where would you go?



## mgeez (Mar 10, 2008)

I have comp airline tickets for travel to California that expire 5/31. Where would any of you reccommend I go for a 3 day solo sightseeing trip? The only time I was in Ca. was a 2 day drip driving from Oakland to Big Sur and back. Love to see beautiful scenery, Mountains and/or beach.


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 10, 2008)

As I'm sure you are aware CA is a big state and in 3 days you would have to limit yourself to one area or you would spent all your time driving. Since you mentioned you liked the ocean and mountains, I would recommend the Monterey area even though you said you drove through this area before. I would venture south past Big Sur to Hearst Castle. From Monterey it is about a 2 1/2  to 3 hour drive depending on how many Kodak moments you stop for and you would probably stop several times. In the Monterey area there is the 17 mile drive, Point Lobos State Park, Carmel, Cannery Row and the Monterey Bay Aquarium and more. For airports you would have your choice of San Francisco, Oakland or San Jose. San Jose would be the most convenient. There is an airport in Monterey, but flights into there are much more limited.


----------



## mgeez (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!
I got about 1 1/2 hr away from Hearst Castle last year before running out of time. The coastline to Big Sur from Monterrey was absolutely the most awesome views I have seen yet. How does that drive compare to driving along the coast north of San Francisco?
M


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 10, 2008)

You could do probably 20 separate 3 day sight seeing trips in different parts of the state and have a completly different experience each time.

I tend to be a ocean lover so my focuses are on the beaches and the water.  Probably one of the more unique experiences you could have is to stay and tour the island of Catalina.  It feels quite a bit like you are in a separate country, while in reality it is part of LA County.

Before we suggest 20 different places and experiences, it might be helpful to know what you are interested in.  Urban, touristy, outdoors, mountains, desert, ocean, beach, lakes.  Sports or sight seeing?

Also know that basically Southern California & Northern California are practically two separate states.  They look, feel and attractions tend to be very different.  N.Cal folks tend not to think highly of S.Cal and there's been talk time and again of splitting the state into two separate states.


----------



## swift (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want to go North I would suggest the Fort Bragg/Mendocino area.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2008)

swift said:


> If you want to go North I would suggest the Fort Bragg/Mendocino area.



That is a great drive, with amazing coastline and scenery.  Also, for real beauty, you could drive up the coast from S.F., stop just short of Fort Bragg and head in along the Russian River Valley, turning south when you hit Calistoga and traveling through wine counry.

Stop along the way at Muir Woods, go ahead out onto the Point Reyes Penninsula toward Inverness and check out the roving herds of Bison, going out toward the tip to see if you can spot any whales.  Continue up along the coast and stop at Bodega Bay for dinner and a sunset, then stay at one of the many bed and breakfasts around Bodega Bay or just in along the Russian River road.  Travel to Calistoga and get a room with a spa package to pamper yourself with a mud bath and massage, and maybe go around to a couple of the local wineries for some wine tasting.  Head down through Napa the next day, stopping at some wineries and having lunch somewhere nice, like Mustard's, or picnic on one of the winery grounds, or even have an early dinner on the patio at Domaine Chandon (if you're lucky, they will have live jazz).  Head on back into the city and fly out the next day.  A nice, relaxing trip with a bunch of pleasant experiences.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2008)

I would go to Tahoe or Yosemite...


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

I loved Coronado and Carlsbad, nice peaceful beachy area...that's me plain and simple.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Hoc's suggestions.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2008)

I second DeniseM's suggestions!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2008)

In May, Yosemite won't be too crowded, and the water falls will be at their best.  Make SURE you make a reservation for park accommodations as soon as you decide to go - they sell out well in advance and staying outside the park is just not the same.

Planning your trip to Yosemite. - Including accommodations owned by the park.

Vacation Rentals INSIDE the park.

Tahoe is also beautiful and lots of fun - My Tahoe Travel Page.

For Tahoe, I would fly into 1) Reno or 2) Sacramento - 3rd choice, Oakland.

For Yosemite, I would fly into 1) Sacramento or 2) Fresno - 3rd choice Oakland.

Also possible if the others are not available - San Francisco & San Jose, but they are farther.


----------



## mgeez (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! Thanks to all you Tuggers for great suggestions. I have a lot of researching to do today.  I was on the Disneyworld ride "Soarin" 6 times last year and was "hooked" on finding one of the places we flew over. The aerial scene that "awe'd" me the most was Yosemite. I believe the waterfall scene was of a falls called Bridal Veil Falls. I remember looking down deep in the valley and seeing a huge lodge, and I believe I read somewhere that at this location, there was a mountain called El Capitan. Was anyone on the Soarin ride that saw the same thing as I did. I will research Yosemite first. One of the constraints my wife put on me was to spend very little $$$. That was the deal I had to make in order to extend a business trip for 3-4 days while on the west coast.
Any suggestions on cheap lodging, shared lodging and shared bathrooms would be fine on this trip.
Thanks again!
M


----------



## swift (Mar 11, 2008)

Mgee,

For Yosemite check out Curry Village http://www.yosemitepark.com/Accommodations_CurryVillage_LodgingDetails.aspx  where you can stay in canvas tent cabins. We have stayed in them several times. They are conveniently located to everything and you can get them with heat.   Call to make your reservations now because they book up quick.


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 11, 2008)

*Places in Calif*

My favorites are San Clemente (beach) but best in the summer and Carmel by the Sea.  
Carmel is close to Cannery Row, is a beautiful area with lots to see and do.

Look both up on line.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2008)

mgeez said:


> Any suggestions on cheap lodging, shared lodging and shared bathrooms would be fine on this trip.
> Thanks again!
> M



Check out the Yosemite link in my post above - all the lodging is listed on the park website.  Yosemite Lodging  The big lodge you saw on Soaring California is the Awhanee - it is NOT cheap...but there are other options.


----------



## mtgolfer (Mar 11, 2008)

There are so many beautiful places in California..., but my favorite is the central coast.  San Luis Obispo, Pismo Beach, Avila, Morro Bay, San Simeon, Paso Robles -- all within probably a hundred mile radius, or less.  Great golfing, wine tasting, clamming, Hearst Castle, missions, sand dunes, beautiful beaches and a lot less people than most places in California. 

bp


----------



## marcmuff (Mar 11, 2008)

If it's any help, I have photo albums on my webshots site (click on the link below) of some of our favorite places in California.

"California Coast - Jenner to Pacifica"
"Yosemite National Park"
"Yosemite and Bass Lake"
"Kings Canyon-Sequoia National Park"
"Our trip to Avila Beach" (includes Morro Bay, Pismo Beach)


----------



## SDKath (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't forget Santa Barbara!  There are mountains, a beautiful beach and a lovely quaint but sophisticated coastal town.  If I had my drothers, I'd own a vacation home there and go between San Diego (my home) and SB a few times a year.

Katherine


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd suggest San Diego as a possibility.  San Diego Zoo, Sea World, revived downtown, Petco Park for a Padres game, great dining.

Marty


----------

